# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Is There A List of Most Common Creatures?[Pathfinder]

## roguemetal

Ive seen listings for creatures organized by a lot of factors, but as of yet Im unsure if anyone has compiled a list of monsters based on their commonality in published material. Human enemies, Goblins, Orcs, and Zombies might obviously feature in a majority of supplements and 3rd party material, but beyond the big names how often do creatures appear in supplements or other official stories such as the books? Do we have a list anywhere that shows goblin: appears in x y and z in case I need to work backwards? Or might this be something I need to research from scratch if Im interested in it?

Thanks for any links or insight you can provide.

----------


## Rynjin

That sounds like something nobody would have done, yeah. That's a lot of work, which needs to be done by hand, to read every single bit of published material and put each monster appearance in a spreadsheet.

At which point you'd have written down basically every monster across 6 bestiaries at least once, all for...no discernible purpose.

----------


## Kurald Galain

In the adventure path Rise of the Runelords, the most common creatures are, by book,

*Spoiler*
Show

Book one: goblins.
Book two: undead.
Book three and four: giants.
Book five and six: outsiders.

----------


## pabelfly

It's hard to see the point of such a list - DMs can, and are supposed to edit campaigns to suit their table, if they don't make their own from scratch, so even if you made one for a campaign your personal experience with that campaign might be very different.

----------

